# Head unit install to standard speakers and sub



## dpdonnay2 (Mar 11, 2010)

i have bought a pioneer DEH-P2900MP head unit and i installed it into my jeep wrangler 2002 sport and i can hear the music out of ever speaker but i can hear it out of the subwoofer that came with the car. my dad bought the car new and gave it to me so there has not been anything done to it audio wise but i just can get the sub to work. the sub is located between the driver seat and passenger seat in the center council facing the drivers side. the sub is about 8 inches and looks like a cheaper one but i would like to play with the rest of the speakers so if you know what wires to hoop up to the head unit that would be awesome! thanks for your help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dpdonnay2 said:


> i have bought a pioneer DEH-P2900MP head unit and i installed it into my jeep wrangler 2002 sport and i can hear the music out of ever speaker but i can hear it out of the subwoofer that came with the car. my dad bought the car new and gave it to me so there has not been anything done to it audio wise but i just can get the sub to work. the sub is located between the driver seat and passenger seat in the center council facing the drivers side. the sub is about 8 inches and looks like a cheaper one but i would like to play with the rest of the speakers so if you know what wires to hoop up to the head unit that would be awesome! thanks for your help


 Check the factory head unit, if it has a factory AMP then it needs to see a signal from the unit. ON a jeep not sure what it is, sure not a normal looking speaker wire. Wire covered in tin foil and Sheathing too. Remember it is a Chrysler now so........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Amp Trigger is light green on the black harness.


----------

